# Masco sweepers



## avalancheplow

Has anyone used one or own one? I'm looking at a model 1600, and just wonder how they work.


----------



## Dwan

Would like to help you but have no experance with that brand.


----------



## landcare pa

there big out west in California ,i think thats where they are built, we just bought a new schwarze 333se works great priced around 61,000 with a stainless hopper they have a bunch of used stuff ,we also have a great used schwarze for sale for $10,000 if we get it painted it will be $11,900


----------



## JRSlawn

Landscaper PA It will not let me send you a pm I am very intrested in the sweeper I really would like to see some pics. How far are you from quaker state and lube? You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## landcare pa

im on the eastern side of pa allentown area.


----------



## JRSlawn

how far from there are you? What is your address and zip code I can map quest it


----------



## landcare pa

18042 is my zip


----------



## JRSlawn

your about 6.5 hours away if I am intrested in the sweeper would you be willing to meet me half way? Have you taken any pics of it yet? Very intrested need pics.


----------



## brunosplace

Hey JRS, do you still have the Ariens Snowblower, if so, how much $$.
[email protected]


----------

